# acer laptop wireless connection problem



## shellie_eeyore (May 26, 2011)

Hi there i have a acer 5935g laptop which wont recognise wireless as an option of connection when you go into control panel and internet connection it only gives me two choices of fiutting an ethal connection (i think thats what it was ) or connecting via dial up. it does have wireless but suddenly stopped working. any ideas of how i can get it back up and running please ????
Thanks in advance of any replies x


----------



## shellie_eeyore (May 26, 2011)

ive just been on the acer web site and followed there instructions it says you go into device manager and into network adapters there you should have two choices its says

 click the plus next to Network Adapters and verify whether at least 2 devices are installed: the ethernet adapter for wired network, and the wireless network adapter In case the network card can not be detected at all, please contact our Customer Service.
i do only have one choice broadcom netextreme gigabit ethernet 
to save me the 50p a minute call to acer does any one know how i can fix this ?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Shellie


Look for a button or switch on one of the sides of your laptop - some models have such a switch that turns the wireless on and off. If you can't find such a button or switch, look to see if a key on your keyboard has a tiny icon on it that looks like a radio tower transmitting, or like radio waves. If you see such a key & icon, hold down the Fn key and then press that key with the radio icon on it. Either turning the wireless switch on or pressing the Fn+Wireless key-combination should work, if the trouble is simply that you've accidentally turned the wireless off.

Other than that, you can visit the Acer website, and download your wireless drivers from there. That should work if all you are missing are the drivers. Installation instructions are right there on the Acer support website. You can simply start at acer.com, choose your location, and then visit the support webpages & download pages.

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## shellie_eeyore (May 26, 2011)

tried the fn thing and didnt work i have managed to download the driver to disc but im not great at computers and now dont know how to get the driver onto the laptop ?? sorry i know its rubbish but can you tell me in idoits fashion lol x


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Looks like the wireless in your system is based on an Intel chip. Double-check that you downloaded the right driver for your wireless -- it needs to match your version of Windows exactly (XP, Vista, or 7 --- 32-bit or 64-bit). Most of the downloads from Acer are "zipped". Right-click on the download's icon (it will have a zippered icon) and then select "Extract All" from the option menu that pops up. You will then see a folder icon that is normal and not zipped, and it will contain the files you need. Inside the unzipped folder will likely be two more folders -- double-click on the one called "Install", and then double-click on the file "setup.exe".

That should do it. The installation should start. When finished installing, if everything is working OK -- you can then delete the Acer download (the necessary files from those downloads will have been copied into the correct Windows folders).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## shellie_eeyore (May 26, 2011)

Hi there just to let you know this laptop went to a computer guy to be looked at who said the wireless card is gone to the wireless card heaven so he advised me to either replace it of get a wireless dongle which i have chosen as the cheapest option ... thanks for your help in this situation


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know.

Wireless cards aren't faulty very often: you may just have had bad luck. Glad it wasn't too expensive to fix. Your new device should last a long while.

Take care,
. . . Gary


----------

